# where to buy labels



## kbapril23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Can anyone help me out with some links for some places where I may be able to find some really pretty labels for soaps and bath and body products? thanks


----------



## Stakie (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, there is no one size fits all. I suggest going to a local printing press and seeing what they can do for you.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 3, 2013)

Try etsy.

I assume you want a label designer?  Not a supplier of labels for which you will provide the design?

labelsbythesheet.com is where I go for blank labels.  Very reasonable.


----------



## Forsenuf (Sep 3, 2013)

I use both sheetlabels.com and onlinelabels.com, and have been happy with both. No matter which blank label company you go with, they all give you access to design software if you don't have a program.  As far as pre-designed labels, you might want to check out the Soap Queen website- I know they have offered downloadable pre-done labels fairly frequently.


----------



## Triquetra (Sep 3, 2013)

Avery.com makes it real easy to find the labels and design them online.


----------



## Ancel (Sep 3, 2013)

I use Avery labels too, it's a fairly easy design process, and you have complete control over every detail, so good for anyone who wants everything just so 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Sep 3, 2013)

I have used Online Labels, Avery and Elements Bath & Body.  I use PrintMaster to design my own labels.


----------



## trunkbranches (Oct 15, 2013)

Triquetra said:


> Avery.com makes it real easy to find the labels and design them online.



I hadn't thought of Avery.  Thanks all for your places on where to get lables.

Peggy


----------

